# Need a Good Home for Your Tort?



## Rhyno47 (Aug 4, 2009)

I know of many people in the lower states that receive tortoises from people who didnt take care of them right or didnt want them anymore. Well I live in Maryland and I and some people I know can and are willing to adopt any tortoises that need a new home.


----------



## Isa (Aug 4, 2009)

That is really nice of you


----------



## Rhyno47 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks =)


----------



## Stazz (Aug 4, 2009)

Ryanseiler that is so good of you! Big ups and kudos to you !!!

I wish I had the space to keep more than one ! One day though....you watch this space...when Nick and I are settled, probably back home again, with a massive garden....I'll have a tortoise heaven


----------



## drmattandsandy (Sep 19, 2009)

ryanseiler said:


> I know of many people in the lower states that receive tortoises from people who didnt take care of them right or didnt want them anymore. Well I live in Maryland and I and some people I know can and are willing to adopt any tortoises that need a new home.


 Please contact us asap we desperatly need help rehoming our sulata 8174238214 sandy fort worth texas


----------



## Rhyno47 (Sep 19, 2009)

Since your in Texas you might want to look into this tortoise society. http://www.gctts.org/ 
They have good housing and are used to receiving desert tortoises and most likely sulcatas. They have a fairly strict set of rules to decide who gets one of their turtles. They also post them for adoption on many websites and make sure they go into good homes. I only say to use this because I don't really know how I could get an adult sulcata 1500 miles up to Maryland without huge shipping fees, (if it is an adult that is.) Please post a pic or two on here also. Someone on this site might be interested.


----------



## fishtanker (Sep 21, 2009)

Delta is really the best way, it is costly, but safe for a huge tort like that. Local is the best way, Texas is a good habitat for the sulcatas.


----------



## grimm_reaper (Oct 20, 2009)

Please help me find a good home for my tort.


----------



## Rhyno47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Where do you live?


----------

